# Going to be looking for homes for a few birds........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well young bird race season is coming to an end and it's almost time for breeding season to begin. I've got a few birds that I would like to find homes for. There are two in particular...........Roosevelt and Bonnie. They are a mated pair. With the exception of 2 breeding seasons, they've been together. Bonnie no longer lays eggs. She will however sit on dummies and raise babies. I've had her and Roosevelt since they were squeakers in 2000. If anyone is interested, let me know. There would be no charge, just a box and shipping. I really hate to let them go and won't if I can't find a good home for them, but we do need to make room for new breeders. 
I've got another bird, a hen, that is a 2003 bird, her picture can be seen on our web site under "Our Birds". Her band number is ARPU 46048/2003. She has a problem with her tail feathers. So far, it's nothing that she passes on to her children. At first we thought it was a bad case of feather mites, but after three years, they grow back in the same way, so bugs has nothing to do with it. I suppose it's a genetic thing? Anyway, I've got a new bird for her mate. So, she needs a home. There will be others and anyone who is interested can contact me.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Renee, I'm interested. I currently house Hey Zues and Halo as a couple and Hey Jude is my odd man out... third wheel etc. I am hoping to find him a pal since he is out of the loop. My loft is open. I'd take whomever you'd want to send my way... They are strictly my pets. This coming Spring they will have a flight aviary. Currently, they have a 2x2x4 box attatched to the loft for outside enjoyment. The loft is @ 5x10. Let me know! I'm off to New Hampshire tomorrow am for a quick trip to close up our cottage for the winter... Back Monday night.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket, get with me next week. We'll talk.


----------

